# Postagalambok



## voodoo (2007 Szeptember 6)

Maig megfejthetetlen relytely, mitol talalnak haza a postagalambok...
Mitol gyorsabbak, mint egy trabant...
Miert hisszuk, hogy bekesek, holott kifejezetten agresszivek egymassal
...

De en szeretem oket, mert intelligens allatok

Ti?


----------



## nagyarpad (2007 Szeptember 9)

Valamikor nekem is voltak-de hogy kifejezetten agreszivek azt nem mondanam.


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

Hihetetlen, milyen okos állatok. És szerintem szépek is. Érdekes dolog, hogy mindig hazatalálnak.


----------



## juliapeic (2009 Február 3)

A galambokról mindég édesapám jut eszembe.Örök életében galabgondozó volt,voltak postásai is, majd közönséges szállójai is.Az udvar mindig tele volt turbékoló galambokkal,amikor meg zavarta őket a levegő csak úgy zúgott a szárnycsapásoktól.Egész gyermekkoromat a galambok jelenléte töltötte ki.Amikor édesapám meghallt nem tudtunk mit kezdeni velük,és a temetésen elengedtük őket.Mire hazatértünk már ők is ott voltak.Sokáig tartott mig megszabadultunk tőlük,és fájdalmas is volt.Sokat mesélt róluk mig élt.7o évig galambozott.A galambok hüséges állatok.


----------



## masaferenc (2009 Február 5)

*Máltaigalambok*

tizenhat évig MÁLTAI galambokat tenyésztettem pillanatnyilag nincs egy sem költözés miatt de mihelyt letelepszünk azonnal folytatom,küldök néhány képet róluk


----------



## valaki74 (2009 Február 14)

Nálunk 10 éves korom ota vannak galambok. Főképpen posták, de akadnak mások is. Versenyzünk is velük. Szerintem nem csak a helyhez, de ahoz is regaszkodnak aki gondozza őket.


----------



## licsi (2009 November 4)

Nekem régebben voltak és van egy vicces sztorim amit szeretnék megosztani veletek:
-Volt egy magányos tojóm és egy fiatal első vedlés alatt álló fiatal himem.A tojó valahogy elcsábitottta ezt a szinte gyerek madarat és tojt neki 2 tojást ami ugye üres volt tehát magtalan,szegény fiatal him csak állt a tojás felett rá sem ült mert nem tudta hogy mit kezdjen vele.aztán igy szenvedtek még 2 hónapot majd sikerült neki felnőni a feladathoz és szépen szaporodtak.


----------



## zizibaba23 (2009 November 8)

Édesapám is postákkal foglalkozik,egyszerűen imádja őket,rendes galambháza van,olyan nagyobbacska.Ő is röpteti,de csak hobbi szinten.


----------



## Abeona (2009 November 21)

*a férjemnek*

is voltak, de el kellett öket adni, mert .... no comment:99:


----------



## ibranyij (2009 November 24)

Csak az tartson postagalambot, aki biztosítani tudja számukra a megfelelő körülményt, illetve foglalkozik is velük az ő lelki világuknak megfelelően. Van, aki csak kedvtelésből, sőt "felvágásból" tart postagalambot. Olyan ez, mint vadászkutya vadászat nélkül.


----------



## BlackPitbull (2009 November 25)

Helooo! Sajnos egy cica elvitte az összes galambunkat!


----------



## mandi13 (2009 November 26)

szoktatok is szállíttatni a postagalambokkal?


----------



## agi701 (2010 Augusztus 17)

A párom keresztapja foglalkozott galambokkal. Takarításkor a madarak alól felszedett guanot a ház melletti futó rózsa alá dobta. Soha nem láttam még olyan gyönyörű futó rózsa bokrot.


----------



## kaderina (2012 Február 24)

Van aki tart a családban  Szeretjük őket!Bizony, Bizony!


----------

